# Am I feeding enough to my 2-day old kids?



## Slidnonice (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey all,
I've got 2 kids that were born Wed. p.m. but because the doe was more interested in protecting them than feeding them, they got weak so I brought them inside yesterday. It was triplets but the weakest of them didn't make it. I wasn't home at the time they were born or (hopefully) I could've nipped this in the bud. Anyway...yesterday they got some colostrum supplement along with some Doe's Match. Yesterday evening, with my husband's help, I was able to milk quite a bit from the mom and this morning I got another quart. They've been drinking about 5 oz. every feeding; peeing, pooping and then going back to sleep. Is this sufficient? Also, every once in a while it sounds like one or the other has a 'rattle' to their breathing. It sounds like it's coming more from their nose than their chest, but should I be concerned? Before I brought them in, they were quite cold and we'd been having snow flurries. Any red flags to you experts?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

First get their temp to be sure that is with in normal range (101.5-103.5)
The Rattleing fromt heir nose could be milk coming back up a bit...

The best way to know how much milk they need is to weigh them and feed 10% of their body in oz..heres how

Weigh them and multiply that by 16 to get their weight in OZ
Multiply therie weight in OZ by 10% to see how much PER DAY they need, then divide that into 4 bottles ...

So if you have a baby who weights 7 pounds
7x16+112 ounces
112x10%= 11.2 ounces of milk needed per day
11.2 divided by 4 feedings=2.8 ounce per bottle..
You could scooch this to 3 ounces without harm
Babies tummy should feel flat but firm, not pooching out ot sunken in


----------



## Slidnonice (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! Today was beautiful and the girls were very active so I thought I'd see how they'd do, going back with their mom. It was great! Mom was so happy to see them and I was able to see them nurse, which was a huge relief. Mom has quite a large udder with cone-shaped teats (at least, that's what they look like to me) and I was worried about them being able to get them into their mouths! Here's a couple pics to show what I mean...


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Are they Nubians? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Slidnonice (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, they're Nubians. Although I was told when I bought this doe that she was 1/4 Saanen.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like the mom has plenty of milk!


----------



## Slidnonice (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh, man, she's loaded! I've started milking her to get some milk in the freezer so hopefully, I won't have to go to the powder if I need to bottle feed for any reason. I've been getting a quart at a time (a.m. & p.m.) and there is still plenty to spare. I'm usually trying to even her out. The kids are nursing predominately on the left side and the right doesn't get much attention so that's the one I milk the most.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!
Mom looks great


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't use the powder, if you have to use whole cows milk. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Mom will make more so go ahead and milk out when you milk.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen. milk her out..she will hold some back for the kids naturally : )


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Cathy thank you for bottle info. Very helpful!!

Tami


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Glad to hear they are back with Mom. That is the best for them and to know that they are getting plenty as it is FREE feed!!! They are adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah I knew that I think. Just was glad for the info.


----------

